# Eheim oxygen diffuser



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Air is composed of roughly 78% nitrogen, 21% oxygen, and less than 1% CO2 and other gases. By producing a fine spray of bubbles, the surface of each of which is in contact with the surrounding water, the diffuser will increase the amount of all these gases dissolved in your tank.


----------

